# gentoo-unstable (systemd) - Erfahrungsbericht

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin immer wieder mit verschiedenen Versionen von gentoo beschäftigt.

Aus anderen Threads habe ich jetzt viel gelernt.

Grundsatz: ich gehe nun in der Regel nur noch mit stable um.

Was unstable und systemd angeht, mache ich unterschiedlicher Erfahrungen.

Auf meinem PC sind folgende Installationen von gentoo enthalten:

stable mit gentoo-kernel-bin - nouveau-Treiber

stable mit gentoo-sources - nvidia-drivers

unstable (~amd64) mit gentoo-kernel-bin

unstable mit gentoo-sources

systemd mit gentoo-kernel-bin

systemd mit gentoo-sources

In den letzten Tagen habe ich bei den bestehenden Installationen (unstable und systemd) etliche Fehler erlebt.

Beispiele:

sys-devel/gcc ist in den gegenwärtigen stage3 10.2.0-r5,

wenn ich Updates durchführe und nicht genau hinschaue, habe ich plötzlich gcc-11.1.0 auf dem Rechner.

Und da kommen etliche Fehler, die fast nicht zu lösen sind.

Im Unterschied dazu:

Ich habe inzwischen mehrere NeuInstallationen durchgeführt, dabei habe ich darauf geachtet,

nur gcc-10.2.0-r5 zuzulassen, alle neueren Versionen in der package.mask gesperrt.

Im Moment läuft nebenbei solche eine NeuInstallation (unstable ~amd64).

Die bisherigen Pakete sind ohne Fehler installiert worden:

Basis-Update

kde-plasma/plasma-meta

Im Moment bin ich kurz vor dem Abschluss von

kdeadmin-meta kdegraphics-meta kdemultimedia-meta kdeutils-meta kdialog kmahjongg krusader kwrite

Danach folgen noch:

gparted gutenprint inxi xsane

alsa-tools alsa-utils firefox-bin phonon-gstreamer thunderbird.bin

libreoffice libreoffice-l10n

Auffallend: Neuinstallation fehlerfrei - bestehde Installationen Updates mit verschiedenen Fehlern,

die im Forum zu finden sind.

Was heisst das für mich?

Offensichtlich gibt es zwischen neuen Paketen und bereits installierten Paketen Konflikte,

oder es kann auch an unstable oder systemd hängen - egal woran es liegt, bei stable habe ich diese Probleme nicht.

Aber warum ich das hier schreibe:

NeuInstallation gegenüber AltInstallation - deutliche Unterschiede.

Da ich für mein Notebook auch binpkgs auf dem PC baue, kann das genauso dort passieren,

daß es Fehlermeldungen gibt.

Also mache ich es da genauso. Wenn Fehler auf dem Notebook auftauchen,

installiere ich gentoo auf dem PC mit den Notebook-Einstellungen - binpkgs als Ergebnis

So komme ich inzwischen gut  zurecht - vor allem lerne ich immer mehr dazu.

Viel Spass wünsche ich euch allen weiterhin mit gentoo.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Tue Jul 05, 2022 8:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManfredB

Ergänzung:

Auf meinem Notebook (Acer Aspire5) sind - wie auf dem PC - 6 verschiedene Gentoo-Installationen vorhanden.

Updates mache ich  überwiegend mit binpkgs.

Hier sind nun etwas andere Erfahrungen als auf dem PC.

Gerade läuft ein umfangreiches Update mit 154 Paketen (kdeframeworks - kde-plasma).

Auf dieser unstable-Version ist gcc-11.1.0 installiert.

19 weitere Pakete (keine binpkgs) sind gerade bei der Installation.

Hier gibt es mit dieser Version von gcc keine Probleme.

Dummerweise habe ich bei der einen oder anderen Version gcc-10.2.0-r5 nachträglich installiert,

weil ich glaubte, daß das eine sichere Version ist.

Doch das Ergebnis ist erschütternd.

Grund: ich komme seitdem nicht mehr auf den Desktop.

Irgemdetwas habe ich dabei übersehen.

Und zwar müssen einige Grundpakete reinstalliert werden, weil sonst die gcc-Version

Probleme hat.

So lerne ich auch wieder aus meinen eigenen Fehleinschätzungen.

Denn gcc-11.1.0 ist durchaus passabel.

Fazit: ich muss auf den vermasselten Installation wohl 11.1.0 wieder installieren,

um den login wieder möglich zu machen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag:

Heute habe ich auf meinem PC gentoo-unstable aktualisieren wollen,

installiert gcc-10.2.0-r5

Doch ein Paket nach dem anderen scheiterte.

Also habe ich gcc-11.1.0 installiert, und siehe da:

Jetzt funktioniert die Installation wieder.

sys-fs/cryfs

dev-python/setuptools

dev-qt/qtwebkit

kde-apps/dolphin

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

NeuInstallation von systemd:

Basis-Update problemlos

kde-plasma/plasma-meta problemlos

kde-admin-meta kdegraphics-meta kdemultimedia-meta kdeutils-meta kdialog kmahjongg krusader kwrite problemlos

Es folgen noch

gparted gutenprint inxi xsane problemlos

alsa-tools alsa-utils firefox-bin phonon-gstreamer problemlos

libreoffice libreoffice-l10n  problemlos

gcc-11.1.0 wurde heute früh auf dem Notebook installiert, Dauer mehr als 1 Stunde,

erstaunlich, daß es überhaupt geklappt hat, ohne daß das Notebook überhitzt wurde.

Danach habe ich das system auf eine USB-SSD verschoben, die weitere Installation

findet in einer chroot-Umgebung auf dem PC statt.

Nach Abschluss verschiebe ich das gesamte System wieder auf die SSD im Notebook.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Das hat geklappt.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich auf dem Notebook alles eingerichtet, was noch notwendig war.

Nun kann ich ein vollkommen neues gentoo systemd auf dem Notebook nutzen.

Vorteil:

systemctl enable NetworkManager sorgt dafür, daß ich WLAN-Verbindung habe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Kaum bin ich fertiggeworden mit der NeuInstallation,

da kommen schon wieder dicke Updates,

unter anderem gentoo-sources 5.12.10, die vorhergehende Version ist noch gar nicht lange da.

132 Pakete sind gerade dran.

Dauer unklar, denn gcc-11.1.0-r1 hat lange gebraucht.

Nun bin ich gespannt, wie es weiterläuft.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> [...] unter anderem gentoo-sources 5.12.10, die vorhergehende Version ist noch gar nicht lange da.

 

Hallo Manfred,

Du musst mit ca. einer neuen Minor Kernel Version pro Woche rechnen wenn Du unstable Kernel nimmst (egal ob die LTS-5.10er oder die neueste 5.12-er Serie). Ist aber gut, denn erst in den beiden letzen Unstable Kernel sind einige (sicherheits-) wichtige Patches dabei (ich bin grade noch auf 5.10.42; gehe aber heute Nacht auf 43 sobald ich mir die Patch-Notes durchgelesen habe; siehe:  https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git )

Grüße,

Peter

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für den Hinweis.

Ich habe mir schon gedacht, daß es wichtige Gründe für die Weiterentwicklung gibt.

Eines ist für mich sowieso gut: gentoo-kernel-bin macht auf meinem Notebook zB überhaupt keine Probleme,

während gentoo-sources vor einiger Zeit Probleme gemacht hat: keine Touchpad-Erkennung.

In diesem Thread schreibe ich sowieso nur von meinen Efahrungen, keineswegs kritisiere ich die

Entwicklungen in unstable und systemd.

Ich wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende

und grüße alle, die hier lesen.

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute bin ich an der Neuinstallation von gentoo-systemd-unstable mit gentoo-kernel-bin.

Das Basis-Update ist gut gelaufen. Dann wollte ich kde-plasma/plasma-meta installieren.

Doch da kam ein Konflikt zwischen 3 Paketen:

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1k-r1-1:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) USE="asm bindist -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv3 -static-libs -test -tls-compression -tls-heartbeat -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist(-)=] required by (net-misc/openssh-8.6_p1-r2-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="bindist pam pie scp ssl -X -X509 -audit (-debug) -hpn -kerberos -ldns -libedit -livecd -sctp -security-key (-selinux) -static -test -xmss" ABI_X86="(64)"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1k-r1:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="asm -bindist -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv3 -static-libs -test -tls-compression -tls-heartbeat -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1:0=[bindist(-)=] required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.2-r2:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="ssl -bindist -connman -debug -gssapi -libproxy -networkmanager -sctp -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k:0=[bindist(-)=] required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="dbus fils hs2-0 mbo mesh qt5 readline -ap -bindist -broadcom-sta -eap-sim -eapol-test -fasteap -macsec -p2p -privsep (-ps3) (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) -wps" ABI_X86="(64)"

```

Nach einigen Versuchen, das Problem zu lösen, habe ich

emerge --ask net-misc/openssh

eingetragen.

Fazit:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1k-r1  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xauth-1.1  USE="ipv6" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/openssh-8.6_p1-r2  USE="X* -bindist*"

```

Danach erneut

emerge --ask kde-plasma/plasma-meta

Und nun werden 324 Pakete installiert.

Das Problem ist also gelöst

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

In den letzten 3 Tagen habe ich 2 systemd-unstable-Versionen neu installiert:

einmal mit gentoo-kernel-bin, einmal mit gentoo-sources.

Dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

Das erste, was ich installiert habe, waren gentoo-kernel-bin und gentoo-sources,

in der Version mit gentoo-sources gleich danach genkernel, in beiden dann

grub.

Wenn ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt grub installiere, wird freetype mitinstalliert, allerdings ohne harfbuzz USE-Flag.

Das ist kein Problem, denn beim Basis-Update wird harfbuzz in /etc/portage/package.use/package.use nachgetragen.

Doch als ich dann das Basis-Update beginnen wollte, stoppte es sofort wieder:

python und einige andere Pakete hatten Probleme miteinander.

Also habe ich einen Test gestartet:

emerge --ask python

Ca. 140 Pakete wurden installiert ohne Probleme.

Danach noch einmal emerge -avuDU @world: weitere rund 150 Pakete wurden installiert ohne Probleme.

Bei der gentoo-Installation mit gentoo-sources bin ich gerade bei der letzten Paket-Installation:

emerge --ask libreoffice libreoffice-l10n

Dann habe ich beide Versionen fertig.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

vor einer halben Stunde habe ich begonnen mit einer Neuinstallation von gentoo-unstable (systemd).

Warum ich das hier erwähne?

Zum erstenmal nach längerer Zeit habe ich das Basis-Update ohne jeglichen Konflikt zwischen Paketen beginnen können.

251 Pakete, davon sind schon 78 installiert.

Mein Vorgang nach der kompletten Einrichtung des Systems:

emerge --ask sys-kernel/linux-firmware

emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin

emerge --ask media-libs/freetype (noch ohne USE-FLAG harfbuzz)

Danach emerge -avDN @world

Nachdem freetype nun mit harfbuzz-USE-FLAG ausgestattet wurde,

kam sofort das Angebot mit den 251 Paketen.

So habe ich das schon lange nicht mehr erlebt, wie sich aus dem Forum ablesen läßt mit Konflikten zwischen Paketen.

Das hat mich - ehrlich gesagt - sehr erfreut.

Nun kann also die Installation komplett erfolgen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ChrisJumper

Aktuelle Software, die unstable ist, ist immer ein Sprung zu - vielleicht noch nicht getester Sofwarte- also zu ich habe Beta-Software!

Beides hat vor und Nachteile. Nur durch die aktuelle Nutzung lernt man damit um zu gehen und bekommt Einblicke in die Arbeit der Entwickler oder in die der Distributoren, die ein Paket als Stabl und zuverlässig makieren.

Es ist halt immer ein Zeituafwand und in jedem Schritt stecken viele Anpassungen, Bug-Repots und Entwicklungsstufen. Es lohnt sich immer, in jeden Bereich hinein zu schauen. System die funktionieren müssen, auch mit Backup, fährt man halt lieber konservativ. Aber schon bei Sicherheitspatches zeigt sich das diese nicht zu konservativ mit Updats versorgt werden dürfen.

Genau das macht eben den Unterschied aus.

----------

## ManfredB

Neuigkeit:

Wie ich in einem anderen Thread bereits berichtet habe, sind auf meinem Notebook unstable-Versionen

in einem merkwürdigen Zustand. Ich gelange nicht mehr auf den plasma-Desktop, sondern auf eine seltsame Oberfläche mit zuerst weißem Viereck rechts oben, nach ein paar Sekunden ist der ganze Desktop weiß.

Interessant ist, daß ich - wenn ich auf tty gehe - updates durchführen kann.

Also ist WLAN eingerichtet, obwohl ich gar nicht das Zugangspasswort eingeben kann.

Erstaunlich ist das jedenfalls.

Wenn ich nur herausfinden könnte, warum der plasma-Desktop nicht erscheint.

Auf dem PC funktioniert das einwandfrei, dort nutze ich den nouveau-Treiber, auf dem Notebook intel.

Ich weiß, daß unstable immer wieder derlei Probleme mit sich bringt.

Dennoch kommt mir das seltsam vor, zumal ich bisher ein solches Erscheinungsbild noch nie erlebt habe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Inzwischen habe ich mehrere Vorstellungen, woran es liegen könnte:

gentoo-unstable (systemd)

xf86-video-intel 2020.12.15 - könnte es sein, daß gentoo-unstable (systemd) diese Version sozusagen überrumpelt hat?

libinput - ein Programm im Rahmen von wayland

xwayland

Hat sich inzwischen wayland gegenüber intel durchgesetzt?

Ich habe inzwischen alle diese Programme einmal durchgeschaut.

Aufgefallen ist mir bei sddm, sobald die Login-Seite geöffnet ist, daß oben links plasma(X11) steht,

2 Zeilen weiter unten wayland(X11).

Seltsam ist nur, daß auf meinem PC der nouveau-Treiber installiert ist, der keinerlei Überrumpelung durch andere Programme bisher erlebt.

Ich kann zwar nichts davon beweisen, sondern nur meine Zweifel äußern, daß der intel-Treiber in unstable keinen Durchbruch mehr erlebt.

Damit möchte ich niemanden kritisieren, sondern nur Gründe suchen, die mir diese seltsame Erscheinung erklären könnten.

Zusätzlich möchte ich auch sagen: ich kann mich auf einem völlig falschen Weg befinden bei meinen Versuchen.

Da ich - was Programmieren angeht - ein absoluter Laie bin, habe ich auch kein Recht, Kritik zu äußern.

Daher bitte ich alle, die das hier lesen, mir eher behilflich zu sein.

Danke im voraus.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich wieder eine neue Erfahrung gemacht:

NeuInstallation von gentoo-unstable für das Notebook auf einer USB-SSD.

Der Vorgang nach WIKI.

Alles war installiert. Am Ende habe ich noch einmal

emerge -avuDU @world

eingegeben, da wurden mir 61 Pakete angeboten, die überwiegende Zahl an neuen Paketen,

etliche Updates und einige Reinstallationen, unter anderem sys-devel/llvm.

Das Basis-Update war am Vormittag, 

kde-plasma/plasma-meta am Mittag

kdeadmin-meta kdegraphics-meta kdemultimedia-meta kdeutils-meta kdialog kmahjongg krusader kwrite

gparted gutenprint inxi xsane am frühen Nachmittag

alsa-tools alsa-utils firefox-bin phonon-gstreamer am Nachmittag

libreoffice libreoffice-l10n (als binpkgs - nur diese beiden - alle anderen dazugehörigen normal)

am Nachmittag

Danach dieses 61 Pakete umfassende Update - was mir bisher noch nicht vorgekommen ist.

Aber: es ist gentoo-unstable (systemd) - da muss ich wohl auch mit solchen Überraschungen rechnen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich eine große Überraschung erlebt.

Ein neues umfangreiches Update stand an: 17 Updates und 17 rebuilds, u.a. libreoffice.

Ich habe zuerst folgenden Weg beschritten:

emerge -avuDU @world --exclude libreoffice.

Da wurden 17 Pakete installiert, was ganz gut lief auf dem Notebook.

Danach die 17 rebuilds: libreoffice hat 3 1/4 Stunden benötigt.

Ich wollte nach 2 Stunden schon unterbrechen und dieses Update auf dem PC durchführen.

Doch da das Notebook nicht erhitzte, habe ich es dabei belassen.

Klar: so lange habe ich noch kein Paket bei einer Installation verfolgt.

Vorteil: es wurden bei diesem Update binpkgs gebaut.

Bei meiner zweiten gentoo-unstable (systemd)-Version kann ich nun 33 Pakete als binpkgs nutzen, u.a.

auch libreoffcice.

Nur 1 weiteres Paket kam hinzu: dev-python/docutils.

Das hat mich doch sehr überrascht.

Aber ich bin froh, daß ich die libreoffice-Installation nicht vorzeitig abgebrochen habe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute wieder eine Überraschung.

Neuinstallation von gentoo-unstable (systemd) auf dem PC für das Notebook.

Am Vormittag Beginn, am Nachmittag kurz nach 15 Uhr fertig.

Dann aktualisiere ich das System, auf dem ich in chroot-Umgebung die Neuinstallation durchgeführt hatte,

Ich wollte es fast nicht glauben: 70 Pakete inkl. neuem Kernel und libreoffice.

Daraufhin habe ich in den binpkgs der Neuinstallation nachgeschaut, welche Version von kde-apps dort vorliegt.

Es ist noch 21.08.3 - doch jetzt ist es 21.12.0.

Also muss ich die Neuinstallation schon wieder  aktualisieren, allerdings sind es da 117 Pakete,

darunter etliches rR-Pakete.

Erstaunlich, wie schnell da Pakete erstellt werden. Kaum fertig, schon wieder 117 Pakete.

Toll, aber so ist es bei gentoo-unstable (systemd), keine Kritik, sondern nur Info.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich einen neuen Versuch gewagt:

NeuInstallation von gentoo-unstable (systemd) auf dem Notebook.

Was ich fast nicht glauben wollte:

Überwiegend nutze ich binpkgs.

Das Basis-Update lief mit einer geringeren Zahl von binpkgs durch, danach 80 Pakete normaler Version.

Diese 80 Pakete waren keine dicken, sondern relativ leichte, was dem Notebook keine Probleme bereitet hat.

Vor kurzer Zeit habe ich kde-plasma/plasma-meta (binpkgs) installiert.

Nun sind gerade kdeadmin-meta, kdegraphics-meta kdemultimedia-meta kdeutils-meta kdialog kmahjongg krusader kwrite

an der Reihe - auch als binpkgs: 106 Pakete.

Diesen Versuch werde ich heute zu Ende durchführen und dann sehen, ob nach reboot alles funktioniert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Als ich nun auf dem plasma-Desktop landete, funktionierte weder die Notebook-Maus noch die dann angeschlossene Standardmaus.

Das hat mich doch sehr verwundert. Also bin ich raus zu tty und habe nur kurz nachgeschaut,

ob synaptics installiert ist, was in der make.conf angegeben ist.

Es war nicht installiert, warum, verstehe ich nicht.

Also habe ich es nachinstalliert, und dann reboot und Desktop-Landung.

Nun hat alles funktioniert, ich konnte alles einrichten.

Was ich hier schreibe, kommt von der NeuInstallation.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

NeuInstallation von gentoo.

Nach kde-plasma/plasma-meta

kam

kdeadmin-meta kdegraphics-meta kdemultimedia-meta kdeutils-meta kdialog kmahjongg krusader kwrite

gparted - Ende: pangomm-Installation scheiterte.

gutenprint inxi xsane

Nun habe ich emerge --ask -k gparted eingegeben,

und siehe da: 3 binpkgs wurden problemlos installiert, u.a. auch pangomm

Jetzt sind gerade

alsa-tools alsa-utils firefox-bin phonon-gstreamer thunderbird-bin

an der Reihe.

Zum Schluss kommen libreoffice libreoffice-l10n dran.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Am 23.12.2021 habe ich gentoo-unstable (systemd) neu installiert.

Mir ist schon eine Weile aufgefallen, daß diese Installation ohne Probleme durchlief.

Als letztes Paket läuft im Moment noch libreoffice, welches sehr lange braucht.

Insgesamt sind 817 Pakete installiert worden.

Vor einiger Zeit wurden vor dem Basis-Update 2 bis 3 Pakate mit USE-Flags ausgestattet.

Doch das ist vorbei.

Das Update läuft sofort an.

Fazit: stable (systemd) und unstable (systemd) laufen im Moment einwandfrei durch.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neuer Test:

Heute hatte ich die Idee, es wieder einmal mit gentoo-sources und nvidia-drivers zu probieren.

Den Weg bin ich gegangen, als binpkgs nur libreoffice und libreoffice-l10n.

Alles andere mit normalen Paketen.

Unstable habe ich nicht bemerkt, was irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen brachte.

Die Installation hat erfolgreich geklappt und das hier schreibe ich von dem Desktop dieser NeuInstallation.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Es klingt sicher seltsam:

Meine sämtlichen Gentoo-Systeme sind im Januar 2022 installiert, aber nicht alle einzeln.

Da ich auf dem PC die /home-Verzeichnisse in eigenen Partitionen untergebracht habe,

bekomme ich keinerlei Probleme.

Wie ich vorgehe?

Je eine komplette Neuinstallation gentoo-stable und gentoo-unstable, beide systemd.

Wenn die fertig sind, kopiere ich sie in die bestehenden Systeme, erstelle dann immer eine neue fstab.

Ich starte dann diese als Kopie vorhandene Systeme und das Tolle daran:

keinerlei Probleme, sondern start und Landung auf dem Desktop mit dem dazugehörigen /home-Verzeichnis.

Auf diese Weise mache ich etwa alle 4 Wochen je eine NeuInstallation und gehe dann genauso vor.

Das hat mir die Arbeit mit gentoo sehr erleichtert,

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute gibt es ein Update von Teilen kde-apps.

Auf meinem Notebook habe ich das heute früh festgestellt.

Allerdings habe ich das da erst einmal abgestellt,

denn 65 Pakete schienen mir etwas viel.

Doch vor einer Stunde habe ich den Weg beschritten und das Update in Gang gesetzt.

Zwar dauert es da ziemlich lange, aber ich taste immer das Gerät ab, ob es warm oder gar heiß wird,

aber im Moment bin ich ganz gelassen, denn warm ist zwar bei einigen dickeren Paketen normal,

aber ansonsten läuft das Update im Moment gut voran.

Das ist wieder eine neue Erfahrung: sonst erstelle ich eher auf dem PC binpkgs für das Notebook,

aber diesmal bin ich den direkten Weg gegangen, den ich nicht bereue.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neue Erfahrung bei der NeuInstallation von gentoo-unstable (systemd):

Ich nutze seit kurzem stage3-amd64-desktop-systemd-20220308...

Heute bin ich folgendermaßen überrascht worden:

Ich habe nach Installation von

sys-kernel/linux-firmware und sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin

einmal anders vorgegangen.

Bisher habe ich aus dem WIKI systemd

mit emerge -avDN @world umgegangen, da gab es nur ein geringes Basis-Update mit 52 Paketen.

Heute emerge -avuDU @world. Basis-Update 142 Pakete.

Am Ende kam eine Meldung:

```

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 96 info files.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/libffi-3.4.2-r1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libffi.so.7

 *  - /usr/lib64/libffi.so.7.1.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/llvm/13/lib64/libLLVM-13.so (sys-devel/llvm-13.0.1)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

```

Das hat mich etwas verwundert.

Also habe ich einfach aus meiner Erfahrung mit gentoo-stable

emerge --ask --depclean eingegeben.

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 dev-lang/spidermonkey

    selected: 78.15.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-libs/libpciaccess

    selected: 0.16-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-devel/autoconf

    selected: 2.13-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.71-r1 

 x11-misc/util-macros

    selected: 1.19.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-apps/hwdata

    selected: 0.354 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-devel/llvm-common

    selected: 13.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-devel/llvmgold

    selected: 13-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-devel/llvm

    selected: 13.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: =dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.15.0 =sys-devel/llvm-common-13.0.1 =sys-devel/llvmgold-13-r1 =x11-misc/util-macros-1.19.3 =sys-apps/hwdata-0.354 =sys-devel/autoconf-2.13-r1 =sys-devel/llvm-13.0.1 =x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.16-r1

```

Damit war das emerge @preserved-rebuild überwunden.

Nun kann ich an die weiteren Paket-Installationen herangehen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neue Erfahrung:

Heute bin ich dabei, gentoo-unstable (systemd) neu zu installieren (mit gentoo-sources).

Beim Basis-Update ist mir sofort aufgefallen, daß duktape installiert wurde.

stage3-amd64-desktop-systemd-20220314....

ist aktuell.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe einen Weg gefunden, wie ich ein bestehendes gentoo-unstable (systemd) - wenn es schon älter ist -

sehr schnell neu installieren kann. Dabei nutze ich immer das WIKI, um nichts zu übersehen.

Mein Vorgang:

Zuerst kopiere ich 4 Daten aus dem bestehenden System heraus, bevor ich es lösche - ausgenommen das /home-Verzeichnis.

/etc/fstab

/etc/group

/etc/hostname

/etc/shadow

Das Verzeichnis /etc/portage kopiere ich auch raus, weil es dann schneller geht mit den Einstellungen.

Dann starte ich mit stage3.

Sobald das passiert ist, musste ich bisher immer erst die /etc/fstab erstellen nach mounten aller Systeme, die ich benötige.

Jetzt ist es wesentlich einfacher und schneller:

Die 4 Dateien verschiebe ich zurück in das neue System - dabei werden mehrere vorhandene Dateien überschrieben.

linux-firmware

gentoo-sources

genkernel

grub

Wenn das alles installiert ist, folgt emerge avDN @world (im WIKI systemd steht es): 81 Pakete wurden installiert.

Danach gebe ich noch emerge -avuDU @world ein: 97 Pakate wurden installiert.

Dabei ist mir etwas aufgefallen: /dev/vcs/git wurde ohne mein Zutun im 2. Update installiert.

Bisher musste ich das nach dem Basis-Update selbst installieren, doch das ist nun auch vorbei.

Sobald das Basis-Update durch ist, ändere ich in /etc/portage/repos.conf die Datei von rsync auf git.

Bis zu diesem Punkt waren es alles originale Pakete.

Wenn ich mit dem weiteren System fortfahre, kommen nur noch binpkgs dran:

kde-plasma/plasma-meta

kdeadmin-meta kdegraphics-meta kdemultimedia-meta kdeutils-meta kdialig kmahjongg krusader kshisen kwrite

gparted gutenprint inxi xsane

alsa-tools alsa-utils firefox-bin phonon-gstreamer thunderbird-bin

libreoffice libreoffice-l10n

Dieser binpkg-Prozess ist in kurzer Zeit durch.

Als letzten Schritt: useradd -m -g users -s /bin/bash ~

Da das Verzeichnis /home/~ bereits besteht, wird nichts mehr hineinkopiert.

Und jetzt kommt der Hammer, was ich zuerst nicht so schnell erwartet hatte.

Ich verlasse die chroot-Umgebung, dann starte ich den Rechner neu und starte das neu installierte System.

Es bleibt zunächst vor dem Login stehen,

ich logge mich als root ein.

systemctl enable sddm

systemctl enable NetworkManager

init 5

Ich lande problemlos auf dem Desktop, den ich ja bereits kenne.

Vorteil dieses Verfahrens:

Ich brauche keine Passwörter mehr eingeben.

In /etc/group ist der User bereits vorhanden.

In /etc/shadow sind die Passwörter auch vorhanden.

So werde ich in Zukunft immer wieder vorgehen, weil es schneller nicht geht und mir viel Zeit spart.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich festgestellt habe, daß in unstable kein Sound möglich ist (in einem neuen Thread berichtet),

habe ich mich entschlossen, in Zukunft nur noch stable zu nutzen, unstable ohne Desktop, dafür in chroot-Umgebung

updates, um zu sehen, wie sich gentoo weiterentwickelt.

Ansonsten ist unstable nur noch Nebensache, stable Hauptsache.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

meine Entscheidung, auf gentoo-unstable zu verzichten, habe ich geändert, da ich inzwischen doch sound erreicht habe,

dank der Hilfe in diesem Forum, worüber ich sehr dankbar bin.

Außerdem ist heute ein Update durchgelaufen: etwa 7 Pakete, darunter auch pulseaudio.

Darunter stand der Befehl, wie man pulseaudio in einer systemd-Umgebung aktivieren kann bzw. sollte.

Genau diesen Befehl habe ich in dem Thread über Sound in gentoo-unstable angeboten bekommen.

Allerdings war da nicht deutlich darauf hingewiesen, daß dieser Befehl nicht in der root-Umgebung,

sondern nur in der User-Umgebung durchgeführt werden kann/muss.

Dadurch sind nun meine unstable-Versionen mit gentoo-sources und gentoo-kernel-bin mit Sound ausgestattet,

worüber ich sehr froh bin, denn ich lerne gerne in unstable, wie sich gentoo entwickelt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

heute sind mir 2 Updates begegnet: gentoo-sources-5.18.1-r2 und nvidia-drivers-515.48.07.

Der Vorgang der Konfiguration des neuen Kernels fordert also doppelte Installation des nvidia-drivers:

1. Update

2. emerge --ask --verbose @module-rebuild

Ich bin gerade dabei, alles nach Plan durchzuführen.

Gruß

ManfredB

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich einmal kundig gemacht, wie es mit der Änderung von python-3.9 zu python-3.10 aussieht.

Nach der Meldung (eselect news) habe ich in /etc/portage/package.use/package.use folgenden Eintrag vorgenommen:

```

*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: -* python3_9 python3_10

    */* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_9

```

Nun werden gerade 60 Pakete reinstalliert, und zwar mit 3.9 und 3.10.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die weiteren Entwicklungen aussehen:

```

*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: -* python3_9 python3_10

    */* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_10

```

```

*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: -* python3_10

    */* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_10

```

Wenn ich den Text dazu richtig verstanden habe, kann man einen Schritt nach dem anderen machen,

allerdings werden dann bei jedem Update viele Pakete reinstalliert werden.

Da bin ich im Moment noch etwas zurückhaltend, vor allem, weil ich - wie schon erwähnt - nicht weiß,

ob ich das richtig interpretiert habe, was da komplett englisch beschrieben ist.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Sat Jul 02, 2022 9:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe jetzt Version 2 in packag.use eingetragen.

Nun werden 25 Pakate reinstalliert, u.a. libreoffice

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Jetzt Schritt 3:

58 Pakete werden reinstallert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nach diesem letzten Schritt;

emerge --ask --depclean

Folgende Pakete wurden deinstalliert:

```

dev-python/importlib_metadata

    selected: 4.12.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/zipp

    selected: 3.8.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-lang/python

    selected: 3.9.13 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 3.10.5 3.11.0_beta3 

```

----------

## ManfredB

Nun habe ich in einer zweiten unstable-Version ein Update durchgeführt,

allerdings mit binpkgs (65 Stück), wobei in /etc/portage/package.use/package.use

Version 3 eingetragen ist.

Schritt 1 und 2 habe ich übersprungen, allerdings sind nun nur 65 Pakete bei der Installation,

bin gespannt, wie das weitergeht.

emerge -avuDU @world

23 packages (4 upgrades, 1 new, 18 reinstalls)

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich finde es nicht gut, dass du das Gentoo Forum als deinen persönlichen Blog missbrauchst. In diesem Thread (und auch dem gleichartigen anderen "Erfahrungsbericht"-Thread) gibts keine konkreten Fragen, keine Diskussion und auch keinen Erkenntnisgewinn (außer für dich selbst vielleicht).

Kannst ja mal selber überlegen, was hier los wäre, wenn jeder Gentoo User bei jedem Update ein bis zwei Posts erstellen würde.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo forrestfunk81!

Du hast vollkommen recht mit deiner Aussage.

Wenn ich es aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachte, ist mir schon klar,

daß ich etwas für mich protokolliert habe, was zwar den einen oder anderen interessieren mag,

aber da ich bisher hier keine ungelösten Probleme beschrieben habe,

kam bisher auch fast keine Reaktion.

Es ist gut, daß du das zur Sprache gebracht hast.

Fazit;

ich werde ab sofort hier nichts mehr eintragen, sondern nur noch dann das Forum nutzen,

wenn ich wirklich vor einer für mich unlösbaren Situation stehe, in der ich um Hilfe bitte.

Damit ist dieser Thread beendet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ManfredB

----------

